

Dear Class of ’13: You’ve been scammed - T-A
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/dear-class-of-13-youve-been-scammed-2013-05-17

======
pwg
Single page link:

[http://www.marketwatch.com/Story/story/print?guid=EAC116D6-B...](http://www.marketwatch.com/Story/story/print?guid=EAC116D6-BE50-11E2-9886-002128040CF6)

For those of us who prefer to read our articles whole, instead of chopped up
into arbitrary parts.

------
aktun
U.S. college costs make no sense whatsoever.

First of all, college can be provided at 0 cost by simply streaming lectures
online to millions of students at once.

Second, even if you have a physical classroom, a lecturer doesn't need to be
paid more than $100k/year, and if you have 100 students, that's just $1k/year
in costs.

------
tomjen3
No. Being scammed would have been to sign up for tution at the old rate, but
having to pay the new rate.

This is merely a rip-of.

